# Here to find friends, and myself, at a slightly weird point in my life :)



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

No worries about the "rant", pursuing a dream is never a bad thing! Keep exploring your options, you never know what might crop up in terms of a lease horse with lessons. Perhaps you could start a thread in the "horse talk" section asking for local NYC people for recommendations?


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi again Domnopalus...

As I read this I had a thought...what about a job at Belmont? You probably wouldn't get to ride but you would be around gorgeous racehorses and most likely learn a lot. And I'd imagine it would be dead easy to get to via the subway.

Just a thought. 

But don't give up on your dream...you might not make it happen right away but you will. I didn't get my first horse until after I was married (at 25) and didn't really take a whole lot of lessons prior to that. But I was able to make it happen and you will too.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I can't read that right now but I would like to extend a welcome to you. 

I'm glad you found this forum and hope you make lots of new friends and of course, learn and share some things too!


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Welcome! All I can say is I think it is super admirable how you have worked non-stop to follow your dream. Good luck on your potential job (we just cam back from visiting my dad in Astoria and we loved the Natural History Museum).


----------



## krisfulc (Jan 10, 2012)

Good Luck!!! And welcome. 

Is moving a bit out of the city an option for you? I am sure things will find a way to work themselves out! I am sure of it.


----------

